# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  magia para niños de 10 años

## magicwoman

necesito ayudaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡
que trucos hago a niños de tan avanzada edad?
les pregunto si estan solteros o casados?
bueno no se que voy a hacer darme consejo van aser como 25 niños y creo que no voy a poder dar la talla

----------


## ignoto

Ante este post solamente cabe una respuesta.

Si la actuación es antes de dos o tres meses... *¡No la hagas!*

En caso contrario...¿Qué repertorio de magia general tienes?

Nota: para estas edades lo suyo es la magia general, no la específicamente infantil pues te puedes llevar mas de un chasco con los preadolescentes si les empiezas a contar cuentos de ositos que buscan a su mamá.

----------


## magicwoman

bueno ignoto mas o menos les voy a hacer cartomagia, algo con el fp, cuerdas, y no se si a ellos les gustara la tormenta de nieve y creo que menos a la madre, sacara mi super bolsa de cambio y haremos algunas rutinas, algo con cubiletes y el truco de las cartulinas, no se si sera suficiente pero de momento es lo que tengo pensado

----------


## Triple H

Ten cuidado con las cartas, no se enteran de nada, personalmente el único juego que he visto que les ha gustado y lo han seguido bien ( tampoco he probado muchos) es el ascensor, pero con cartas blancas y una carta fácil de reconocer.

----------


## quiquem

de cartas? talvez la carta pescada y con una carta facil de memorizar, pero veo mejor juegos de magia general como el agua en el periodico o el vaso de leche en el cono, aros chinos con sogas, diario roto y recompuesto, la bolsa y el huevo, los pompones chinos, en fin busca juegos de magia general y no tanto por el lado de las cartas.

----------


## mayico

estoy conforme con eso de buscar juegos que no tengan que utilizarse las cartas, pero creo que un chaval de 10 años si sabe los nombres de las cartas, vamos estoy un 90€ seguro jejeje.

pero lo que te han dicho los compañeros, currate otras cosas, y con respecto al juego de la nieve china, pues si has visto a jorge blass, creo yo que su presentación alucina a niños y a mayores, es solo cuestion de hacer bien el juego.

PD: he dicho jorge blass porque es lel primero que se me ha venido a la mente.

----------


## nick63nick

Yo también soy de los que aconsejan que para chavales de esas edades mejor olvidarse de las cartas, o a menos hacer "la carta pescada", "carta a la espalda", etc. vamos juegos de este estilo que no tengan que pensar mucho y les sea fácil de reconocer, realmente no suelen conocer mucho las cartas y menos la baraja francesa.

Saludos

----------


## helmet

A niños de esa edad, algo que le sorprende mucho es el papel flash. Bien utilizado (y sin pasarse) puede captar mucho su atencion, que es algo esencial. Tambien entre ellos es muy popular las apariciones y desapariciones (baston, etc). Opino que lo que tienes que buscar en ellos es el impacto, y no la magia más sofisticada.

----------


## kARLA

Creo que estoy con los demás, si haces algún juego de cartas porque tú repertotio no sea muy amplio, haz solo uno y la carta pescada a esa edad les gusta mucho.

 Por mi experiencia a chicos de esa edad les gusta mucho los juegos de cuerdas.
 Yo normalmente para esa edad hago mucho el de la cuerda y elaro e incluso les explico como se hace, si si hay un anfitrión le dejo que lo practique.

A esa eda les gusta mucho verse muy implicados con el mago o maga y fardar ante los demás.
Asi que como final de tu actuación les puedes enseñar unos sencillos juegos con gomas elásticas y practicar con ellos en el momento.

Verás como funciona muy bien. Suele gustar porque se llevan algo para su casa, porque han aprendido algo que los demás no saben y porque si le sale mejor a que a otro amigo se siente más que el otro.

Y en esa eda eso es importante para ellos sobre todo si son chicos.

Espero que te sirva

----------


## magicwoman

Perdon ¿dije niños? queria decir moustros que malos son, pero dentro de lo que cabe salio bien la cosa son un poco toca pelotas pero tambien influye que te dejen con 25 niños sola, pero de lo malo siempre se aprende algo.

gracias a todos

----------


## BusyMan

Tengo una amiga que es asistente social, trabaja con ancianos y se refiere a ellos en plan ''la vieja loca'', ''la jodía meona'', etc...
Evidentemente es un caso de alguien que no tiene vocación para ello.

Si un grupo de niños te parecen monstruos y TE SORPRENDE que estando solos sean tocapelotas es que tal vez no sea tu camino.

25 niños solos con una mujer sin mucha experiencia diciendo que hace magia... si no te tiraron las sillas a la cabeza es que son bastante más moderados que la media y tendrías que haberles dado las gracias al acabar.

Creo.

----------


## ignoto

> Perdon ¿dije niños? queria decir moustros que malos son,


No son malos, son niños. Lo demás es falta de experiencia.





> pero dentro de lo que cabe salio bien la cosa son un poco toca pelotas pero tambien influye que te dejen con 25 niños sola, pero de lo malo siempre se aprende algo.
> 
> gracias a todos


Mal por tu parte. Cuando se acepta un contrato se debe de dejar claro que se es un mago, no una niñera. Que debe de quedarse alguien responsable de los niños. 
Un mago hace magia y se va.

----------


## petty777

puedes hacer algo con bolas de esponja palomas cuerdas hay mucho

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Los niños de 10 años tienen el problema que no empiezan a creerse lo que le dicen y hacen los mayores, por lo que es conveniente llevar los juegos bien preparados y nada de cartas, a no ser que sean de grandes dimensiones, todas aquellas que salgan de lo normal. 

Les entusiasman las monedas. probad con esto y vereis!

----------


## magicwoman

bueno despues de unos añitos la cosa ha cambiado ahora los tengo a raya jajajaj

----------


## mayico

Mira, que alegría ver que has avanzado no?? cuenta alguna de tus experiencias de ahora... jeje

----------

